# Linden Castamuck Video



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KnzDmJdU7Cg

Sorry it took so long.

Robert


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Is it me or is Willie always the life of the party?


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Some advice for Evan,


1. Wear a bandana.
2. Take a section of shock leader and tie to the back of the bandana.
3. Run the section of shock leader down the back of your shirt, down thru your back trouser leg and attach firmly to your back shoe.


Now maybe when you step forward/around the shock leader will tighten up and snatch your head back--- ensuring your eyes are LOOKING UP.  


Seriously, watch the video and see what Robert is doing with his eyes, and compare that to your cast--- get your head on target, bud. You look like a bull getting ready to pick a rodeo clown up off the ground as you come around... 

Will say-- nice bend in the rod, so keep at it. We all have our demons.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

I am not picking on Evan, this time, but it was unusual to see someone have to look up to see his reel!

Robert


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

*"He's too good for ground casting!"*

I heard that in the video but wasnt sure who they were talking about...


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Which one was Evan? The little guy at 00:39 or the little guy at 1:47?


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

Evan just likes to watch the reel go pffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffboooooommmmmm


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)




----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Man I looked pretty rough in that clip, maybe one day I will remember where I put my Hit and use it when Im casting


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

kmw21230 said:


> which one was evan? The little guy at 00:39 or the little guy at 1:47?


ahahahahahahahha lmao


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Fish Hunter said:


> Evan just likes to watch the reel go pffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffboooooommmmmm



That's what I was thinking-- pays to see the sinker get away first-- then you can watch the reel do, errr,,, it's thing....

Only way to correct for trajectory (high or low) and direction (left or right) is to see the sinker leave, if only for a split second.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

The last 2 videos posted with me casting in it probably had my worst form of the day in each one. My first cast of each day. I think you guys are trying to make me look bad. I do that good enough on my own


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

chuck, at the end of the day the Numbers are the only thing that matters.. It will be cool watching all you guys fighting to be the king of the 600ft casters.... LOL


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

kmw21230 said:


> chuck, at the end of the day the Numbers are the only thing that matters.. It will be cool watching all you guys fighting to be the king of the 600ft casters.... LOL


Are you saying you arent going to be in teh 600' guys fighting also?


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Who me????? Please I haven't picked up a rod since Delaware!


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Yikes. It really can be eye-opening to watch yourself cast. I'm amazed that I managed to bypass 500' casting like that.

Well, back to the field and the baseball. Mission: watch the whole flight of the ball without looking at the reel. Focus on a point above where I want it to land. Don't look like that any more!

Evan


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

kmw21230 said:


> Who me????? Please I haven't picked up a rod since Delaware!


You gonna make me ride 10hrs to Delaware just to see if your bs'n me? I'll give you my #'s I was keeping them to my self but it doesnt matter much anymore Ive seen them posted on here before. What you trying to hide


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

kingfisherman23 said:


> I'm amazed that I managed to bypass 500' casting like that.


_Did you?_ 

Hey! Who said that?! Don't pick on Evan. He is a good guy!

Robert


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

thekingfeeder said:


> _Did you?_
> 
> Hey! Who said that?! Don't pick on Evan. He is a good guy!
> 
> Robert


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

Hey Mark I got to get on the field or it will not be just 1' difference in Shallote next month. So far its been real ugly. I mean Evan kinda ugly.

Just messing with you Evan, but you will have to admit, my casting was definitely ugly last time.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

kmw21230 said:


> Who me????? Please I haven't picked up a rod since Delaware!


I figured it out, your swinging lead now. Thats why you were commenting on my and Roberts groundcasting, you slick dog! Keep it up, hope you post some big #'s saturday I need someone to motivate me, Evan sure isnt doing it, LOL


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Fish Hunter said:


> Hey Mark I got to get on the field or it will not be just 1' difference in Shallote next month. So far its been real ugly. I mean Evan kinda ugly.
> 
> Just messing with you Evan, but you will have to admit, my casting was definitely ugly last time.


Ugh. Not as ugly as mine was the day you were out there. I at least landed the weights in bounds this past session.

Evan


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Me swinging lead?!!! NO way! I'll leave the swan cast for Mark G! LOL Im short and heavy so I rather keep my movements limited.. LOL 

ok ok ok... My Personal Best is 609.2 in a Tournament... After all that's the only casting that counts, right?




Tacpayne said:


> I figured it out, your swinging lead now. Thats why you were commenting on my and Roberts groundcasting, you slick dog! Keep it up, hope you post some big #'s saturday I need someone to motivate me, Evan sure isnt doing it, LOL


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

THat is right, mine is 420.5


----------

